# How much food should I be feeding?



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

How many pounds should a dog that weighs 55 lbs. eat a day? I know she is underweight, but she is growing fast!!! 

Right now I give her 2 raw chicken necks (1 pound) and some yogurt, rice, and a little pumkin(occasionaly, its not pumkin pie filling) but I gave her a little apple and carrots yesterday, but she hadn't had the rice or pumpkin that day. 

I didn't now if I was giving her to much or too little. Every day she has 2 chicken necks but she dosen't always have apple or yogurt ect.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Your diet plan does not sound complete enough. Necks are too bony and if you are feeding necks, you need to add a good chunk of boneless meat. Also, you need to add small bits of various secreting organs; liver is easiest but try to rotate in things like kidney or pancreas. Finally, I have a hard time believing that two chicken necks can add up to a full pound. Remember to vary your protein sources! Look for turkey parts, pork necks, beef heart, etc. Canned fish with bones like salmon or mackerel is another great thing to add.

Oh, and though my guy is 45 lbs, he EASILY out-eats Wini- right now I think I am feeding 2 lbs a day because he needs a bit of a weight increase as well. He is very active and apparently has quite the metabolism. But please do correct your diet plan fast- if she's indeed still growing, she should not be on an inadequate diet for long!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

How old is your pup? If she is still young and not fully grown, she should be eating between 2 and 3 percent of her EXPECTED adult weight. My female, who weights mid-60's, gets 1.75 lbs a day.

I too would up your variety (and add MM and OM!!). But, when you are adding variety, make sure to do it one protein source at a time - too much variety all at once can give your dog the runs. I would start with one new meat and rotate the chicken and the new meat for a week before adding another protein source and rotating those 3.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What size chickens are you feeding where two necks equals one pound!? Most necks are the size of my finger.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'd say those necks are problably turkey necks. also, you need to give more variety in the proteins and some muscle and organ meat as well as the raw meaty bones (the necks).

In order to give you an idea of amounts I need to know the following:

The dog's age, current weight (55lb - got it) and activity level.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

she just turned 1, like after christmas. and the package has 4 chicken backs in it, and it says 2 pounds on the package. so if you divide it 2 would be one pound. they are actually not that big. it really dosen't seem like a pound per day. 

and mspiker what do you mean by 2 to 3 percent of her expected weight?


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm sorry 

EDIT EDIT EDIT

its chicken backs not necks!!!! LOL! I can't believe I typed necks. Wow!!! I'm really sorry. I must have been half asleep when I wrote that! Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang*
> 
> In order to give you an idea of amounts I need to know the following:
> 
> ...


----------

